
PyKinect - write kinect applications using python - mars
http://pytools.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=PyKinect
======
egze
Is it windows only? A shame if it is. I would love to hack around with it on a
mac.

~~~
brudgers
I the Kinect SDK is Windows only.

[[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/kine...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/redmond/projects/kinectsdk/download.aspx)]

~~~
mars
it has been ported:

<http://openkinect.org/wiki/Main_Page>

~~~
Impossible
Libfreenect is not a port of the MS Kinect SDK, it is a low level API that
allows for access of the basic Kinect hardware functionality but doesn't
support features that the MS Kinect SDK does, like skeletal tracking. OpenNI,
on the other hand, is a cross platform library that supports high level
features like skeletal tracking, so that would be the way to go if you want to
use a cross platform library that let's you take full advantage of the Kinect.

This Python library is a wrapper for the MS Kinect SDK, so it is windows only,
specifically Windows 7 only.

~~~
djacobs
Any suggestion where I can get a solid overview of what it takes to hack the
Kinect on non-Windows machines? Forums haven't cut it for me, and I don't want
to go out and buy a Kinect if the language/toolkit isn't great.

~~~
ybot
There's a lot of really great support in the robotics community. ROS, Robot
OS, works great in ubuntu and makes it really easy to get data out of the
kinect.

<http://www.ros.org/wiki/kinect>

------
jpadilla_
I bought an Xbox 360 with Kinect like 5 months ago and I haven't really had a
chance to play a cool game with it. So I guess its time to sit down and hack
something with it

